# Elektroblok problem?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am having a problem, can anyone help please.

My van is fitted with an Elecktroblok EBL220-2. There is a 100w solar panel whic goes throught the Elektroblok, there is an Efoy fuel cell and a Sterling b2b neither of which go through the Elektroblok. I know the Elektroblok reads incorrectly when the b2b is working, that conflict is detailer is Sterlings literature. The 12 volt system turns itself off from time to time and the control panel shows around 11 volts, as if the batteries (2x110 ah two years old) are flat. The batteries show 12.5 ish volts when checked using my multimeter, this reading is confirmed by both the solar panel controller and the readout on the Efoy.

As all the 12 volt usage is through the Elektrobloc it counts down the ah as battery power is diminished. The Elektrobloc does not see the b2b power or the power from the Efoy going in to the batteries so it only resets when it sees the batteries as being fully charged. Then it shows 200 ah available but by the time it goes down to around 170 ah it seems to think the batteries are virtually flat and turns the 12 volt off, as described above.

Any suggestions appreciated, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Has the EB got an option for preventing battery abuse by shutting off after a % Ah consumption I wonder? Just as battery monitors can alarm at 50%, say?

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I dont know much about the efoy. but if it produces 12v to charge the battery can you not put it through the solar input on the electroblock? you may be able to connect it through the auxilliary charger on the EBL.

I have no idea about the B2B though.

I would speak to Udo Lang at Schaudt if I was you.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks chaps. Yes Dave, it does as far as I can see from the information I have it switches off when 85% of the total battery capacity has been used, probably around 12 volts or just below. There certainly is protection and I think that the problem is it is seeing the voltage incorrectly and switching off. That seems odd as I would expect it to be accurate but three other measuring instruments disagree with it. It also counts the ah used so may think I have used 85% however it turns off while showing 160 to 180 ah available. I conclude that it is somehow misreading the voltage.

I understand the b2b ampage is too high to be routed through the EB.

Please keep the ideas coming, although it is not a panic for me it is a bother as I have to run the engine for a few minutes to bring the ah counter back up to 200. Then it is fine for a day or so, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As I suspected in my question, it sounds like, unlike Brian Hanrehan, it's counting the Ah out, but not counting them back!

It's due to the EB not having a shunt AT the battery.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave, could you explain that to me, my electrical knowledge is very limited. It has just done it again, showing 185 ah and 12.5v, it suddenly shut off and showed 11.4 volts when turned on again. I checked both the Efoy and the solar panel controller, they both say 12.4 volts. 

I was beginning to think the batteries were cooked due to the b2b, being Elecsol and sealed I cannot top them up, the one I can see shows green and so it thinks it has plenty of charge. I suspect the EB can you help with a simple explanation please, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Alan,

What I said is only relevant to the B2B and Efoy. IF you are experiencing problems with these systems not having been used, then it is either the batteries or the EB. In this case I would suspect the EB as it disagrees with the multimeter.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave, I had been using both b2b and Efoy which add power without going through the EB. I realise that confuses the EB.

I am travelling in France and may not have wifi for a few days now. Will look in again when I do. Any suggestions are very welcome, thanks, Alan.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

It may help if you can isolate the B2B and the efoy completely, leaving you with just the solar input and any charging from travel, these are the items that the EB can regognise, you will then be able to see if the basic charging system is functioning as intended, then you can diagnose effectively if batteries are holding charge or even receiving from the EB alone.

There will be a logic circuit which will trigger when voltage falls below a set parameter on the EB, as it does not see the B2B or Efoy inputs you will have to disconnect them both to see if the basics are working I'm afraid.

Good Luck

Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks all.

The basics are good. When the EB cuts the power I can run the engine for half an hour and bring the b2b to bear. Then the EB decides the voltage has come back up to 12.5 plus, thus agreeing with multimeter, solar charge regulator and Efoy, and all is then OK for another day or so. Given that we do not use a great deal of power and have 220 ah of battery capacity that seems right. I suspect the EB is somehow being confused. 

I would welcome some more info on Dave's shunt comment.

Sorry I have been out of touch, we are touring in France where mobile internet is very poor, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Shunt - if the battery monitoring function has a shunt AT the battery, then it is impossible to bypass it. All charge in to and out of the battery is counted.

If, however, the shunt is elsewhere, as in the EB case, then anything that doesn't go through the EB will NOT be counted. 

Then anything that the EB decides to do, triggered by totalling amps in or out, will be the wrong thing.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave, does it seem likely that it could be modified so that the shunt is at the batteries? Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Alan
We have recently had a Sterling PMP1 panel fitted with a 200 shunt at the battery and has Dave keeps alluding to, it reads em all in and all out aka Brian Hanrehan(love that saying :lol: ).

The EB voltage matches the voltage on the Sterling but i have never taken any notice of the AH reading on the EB since we got the van. It normally reads as 40 AH etc remaining and please charge even when the voltage shows full.

To get the perfect system it would be better to have another shunt fitted as at the minute the Sterling only tells you the total state of the batteries,(i think, DB? ) ie, it reads whats coming in and then takes away whats going out and shows you this figure as a plus or minus. There is an option to show exactly whats coming in via another button but as i say you need to get another shunt fitted which is about £50.

I also love the AH reader on the PMP1.

Sorry if this is off track a little but i think some is relevant.

Paul.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The problem is that the EB does not see what is going in to the battery and so cuts the 12 volt when there is plenty of power remaining, presumably then any shunt would have to be informing the EB which I suppose must already have a shunt in it or connected to it. Do any of you know if that can be done. Thanks all, Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Our shunt for the PMP1 panel is at the battery so everything going in and out is monitored and the EB voltage corresponds exactly with the voltage on the PMP1 which is what i wanted.

Is this not what you want?

I am no expert, try ringing Sterling, or P.Hambilton who fitted ours.

Paul.


----------

